# How to shoot the PFS?



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi all,

Can someone please explain the correct way to shoot the PFS? I understand you need to twist the pouch to avoid fork hits, and the PFS is designed more for instinctive shooting, rather than 'aimed' shooting?

All help is much appreciated!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

With a PFS I can't miss... my fork.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Im still in the learning curve but found this the other day and it helps


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Toygun nailed it. If you'd like to see it in slow motion:





It is actually quite easy.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, twisting the pouch and shooting instinnctively are not peculiar to shooting PFS's. Shooting instinctively is a style of shooting and pouch twist has more to do with shooting style (shooting butterfly pretty much necessitates it). How PFS shooting differs from other styles is the need to get the slingshot out of the way of the trajectory of the ball since PFS's have little or no notch. The slingshot must be allowed to "flip" downward and out of the way for it to work. How you accomplish that is where individual preferences come in.

winnie


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have been messing with pfs of late and I am really enjoy it. Something about sighting but not really aiming and feeling the trajectory to the target. Hitting something this way is very satisfying.

I would only suggest to learn with a light set-up and soft ammo. Jorg used paintballs in his video. I have been using 10 mm clay balls that disentigrate on impact. I hit my hand a couple of times with it. It stung but no real harm or damage. Fork hits will just go up in a cloud of dust. If you use a steel pfs, a direct fork hit with the clay balls won't even scratch it. I still haven't developed enough confidence to use steel yet. Off and on I'll have a mental lapse and get a fork hit.

I can hit a can from 10 meters but I am not consistent and will get streaks of hits and misses. Still a work in progress for me but a fun one.


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

It sounds like shooting PFS will lead to bad habits. Why do people shoot them over 'normal' slingshots?

What can they do that other models can't?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

kingsarcher said:


> It sounds like shooting PFS will lead to bad habits. Why do people shoot them over 'normal' slingshots?
> 
> What can they do that other models can't?


I would be hard pressed to say that you will pick up bad habits. It's just a different type of shooting. In fact, the best shooting I ever saw was with a PFS. Imagine tossing a soda can in the air and hitting it 3 times before it hit the ground. I have tried through the years to find that video but havn't been able to. Amazing.

My experience is that the most important things to work on while shooting are the pouch release and keeping the fork squared off toward the target.

winnie


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Winnie said:


> kingsarcher said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like shooting PFS will lead to bad habits. Why do people shoot them over 'normal' slingshots?
> ...


Or Joey shooting that quarter on the ground causing it to pop up and then shooting the quarter in flight.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Toygun. Different guy but same level of skill. Amazing. These guys have amazing reflexes and thier body/sight connection is astounding. I've done pretty well through the years shooting instinctively but these guys are from another planet.

winnie


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Shooting PFS has actually made me more mindful of my release and helped my ttf aiming style.

But mostly people shoot because it is fun, slightly differemt, and a little challenging.

Plus tgey look real cool.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

From the horses mouth. You have to turn the audio up.






Also, another good explanation.


----------



## kingsarcher (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm more accurate with TTF, but fork hits just ruined it for me! Not as accurate with OTT, but at least I've never had a fork hit.

No idea how I'm going to get on with PFS...


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

kingsarcher said:


> It sounds like shooting PFS will lead to bad habits. Why do people shoot them over 'normal' slingshots?
> 
> What can they do that other models can't?


Most of us who prefer shooting a PFS do it because we are just a little bit warped.

I prefer to think of it as Old School, shooting with a mini slingshot you can carry in your shirt pocket.

The techniques we use on a PFS work great on any OTT slingshot, and pretty much guarantee you want hit a fork.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi I love this topic. Since I have been on the forum I have learned so much about everything! Pfs has been a new passion lately, and love to hear about others experiences, I find that sometimes I remember the twist but not the tweak, and that is when I get fork hits. It will tell you when you get sloppy, but it is a great feeling when you get it right!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

It's not a great feeling when you get it wrong!


----------

